# Platy Pregnant and Not Dropping (2 months)



## reservoirjack (May 17, 2007)

Hello, I have a pregnant female platy who gave birth to two fry about a month ago. Then we did a transition to a 55 gallon aquarium. The conditions should be just right (high temp., good ph) for her to drop. She got so big and lethargic so I put her in a breeding net and kept her in the same 55g tank. She got mad and within 2 days her belly shrunk and she didn't appear as pregnant. After 4 days I put her back in the main tank (because she has a male platy friend she likes to swim around with), and she got bigger yet again. It is the weirdest thing. She still hasn't dropped, but is square, and i swear she has been pregnant for months. 

Has anyone seen this?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

my female swordtail had that happen to her. she looked like she was ready to pop so i put her in a breedre net and she never had her babies. she was in there for about a month but she naver had them. after that i puit her back into the main tank but she still hasn't had her babies. I bought her pregnant almost 2-3 months ago so i'm not sure whaat is happening.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

You moving them around so much stresses the fish and she aborts the fry becasue she is in an unfamiliar area! We just let them drop in the main tank. Its actually much better because all the deformed and degenerated ones get eaten and the strong and smart ones live. you would be suprised how many fry can survive if you offer some cover and do not have an *over crowded* tank


----------



## reservoirjack (May 17, 2007)

But really I only "moved" her once and that was months ago. The other times were within the same tank. (from breeding net and out again STILL ONLY ONCE -MONTHS AGO) I've given her plenty of time between situations to grow accustom to surroundings and all this time she was with her platy mate (whom she's quite attached too
and doesn't like to be seperated from.) So I think something else is going on. I'm just wondering if this means she is in this "perma-pregnant" state.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Thats kind of like being confined in a closet in your house and calling it within the same house so therefore not stressfull


----------



## reservoirjack (May 17, 2007)

Regardless, it was a month ago, and she's back in the main tank and still huge and not dropping. The question still remains.


----------



## reservoirjack (May 17, 2007)

Also, her "gravid spot" is completely black and you can see the babies in that area... BUT the actual spot where the babies come out is white and swollen... But its been that way for weeks. Does anyone know anything about that?


----------



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

reservoirjack said:


> Hello, I have a pregnant female platy who gave birth to two fry about a month ago. Then we did a transition to a 55 gallon aquarium. The conditions should be just right (high temp., good ph) for her to drop. She got so big and lethargic so I put her in a breeding net and kept her in the same 55g tank. She got mad and within 2 days her belly shrunk and she didn't appear as pregnant. After 4 days I put her back in the main tank (because she has a male platy friend she likes to swim around with), and she got bigger yet again. It is the weirdest thing. She still hasn't dropped, but is square, and i swear she has been pregnant for months.
> 
> Has anyone seen this?


Okay, so you have a platy who gave birth to two fry...so right after she started birthing you moved her to a 55g--into a breeder net? 
Any chance she had the rest of the fry and just ate them (while you were asleep/gone?) Remember, they are pretty hungry after they birth out--having all her fry that close/stuck in the net can be like a free meal.

Secondly, if I'm not mistaken they only fry out every 5 weeks (give or take)...so if she gave fry about a month ago, then why are you so worried? There is still at least a few days to the 5 week mark...if she looks like she's getting close, she probably is. Just keep an eye on her. (And keep her stress levels LOW to improve the chance of her, and her fry of surviving).

I don't use breeder nets for live-bearers... If you have a reasonable number of places to hide, all the strong/smart/healthy ones will survive and the weaker will be doomed due to natural selection--just the same as many breeders will cull the weaker ones.
I've had guppy fry survive with a 50% + rate while just leaving them in the large tank (full of adults). Give 'em plants and rocks/decorations to hide in and don't worry about it (JMO)


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

i have never had a birth defect. that mostly only happens from linebreeding


----------



## dani_vivi (Jul 23, 2007)

i might not be 100% percent sure about this.. but maybe if u leave her in the big tank untill u see her having the fry then move her to the net.. maybe it'll work out.. g/l


----------

